# Robert Molesworth on the political danger of papists to a Protestant nation



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 16, 2021)

... So that a real Papist can neither be a true Governor of a Protestant Country, nor a true Subject, and besides, is the most Priest-Ridden Creature in the World: and (when uppermost) can bear with no body that differs from him in Opinion; little considering, that whosoever is against Liberty of Mind, is, in effect, against Liberty of Body too. ...

For more, see Robert Molesworth on the political danger of papists to a Protestant nation.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Amen 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 16, 2021)

He would probably have interesting things to say about a Supreme Court made up of Roman Catholics and Jews, too.

But then, where is there a Protestant nation these days?


----------



## ZackF (Jan 16, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> He would probably have interesting things to say about a Supreme Court made up of Roman Catholics and Jews, too.
> 
> But then, where is there a Protestant nation these days?


or a Roman Catholic one.


----------



## Taylor (Jan 16, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> ...where is there a Protestant nation these days?


Probably nowhere, but they ought to be everywhere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 16, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> But then, where is there a Protestant nation these days?





Taylor Sexton said:


> Probably nowhere


Here in 'down under' we sing:

God of Nations at Thy feet,
In the bonds of love we meet,
Hear our voices, we entreat,
God defend our free land.
Guard Pacific's triple star
From the shafts of strife and war,
Make her praises heard afar,
God defend New Zealand.

Men of every creed and race,
Gather here before Thy face,
Asking Thee to bless this place,
God defend our free land.
From dissension, envy, hate,
And corruption guard our state,
Make our country good and great,
God defend New Zealand.

Peace, not war, shall be our boast,
But, should foes assail our coast,
Make us then a mighty host,
God defend our free land.
Lord of battles in Thy might,
Put our enemies to flight,
Let our cause be just and right,
God defend New Zealand.

Let our love for Thee increase,
May Thy blessings never cease,
Give us plenty, give us peace,
God defend our free land.
From dishonour and from shame,
Guard our country's spotless name,
Crown her with immortal fame,
God defend New Zealand.

May our mountains ever be
Freedom's ramparts on the sea,
Make us faithful unto Thee,
God defend our free land.
Guide her in the nations' van,
Preaching love and truth to man,
Working out Thy glorious plan,
God defend New Zealand.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 17, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> He would probably have interesting things to say about a Supreme Court made up of Roman Catholics and Jews, too.
> 
> But then, where is there a Protestant nation these days?



Maybe, but keep in mind that the United States does not have an overtly Protestant constitution, whereas Britain in the 18th-century did.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jan 17, 2021)

We should have followed this man's advice.


----------



## Andrew35 (Jan 17, 2021)

I can't seem to make up my mind whether it's worse to be governed by a real papist or a fake papist. I think you could make an argument either way....


----------

